# كتب تعليم التكييف المركزى تركيب وصيانه



## ahmedbayoumy (14 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
كتب التكييف للمهندس صبرى بوليس مليئه بالمعلومات الجيده وان شاء الله الكل يستفيد منها
الكتاب الاول : تكييف الهواء المركزي واستخدام الطاقة الشمسية في عمليات تكييف الهواء
http://www.4shared.com/file/70290952/874fe6f0/___________106.html?s=1
الكتاب الثانى : كيف يمكنك علاج عوارض و اعطال وحدات التبريد و تكييف الهواء
http://www.4shared.com/file/51100876/dc00364a/__________.html?s=1

ونسألكم الدعاء

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد عدد ما في علم الله صلاة دائمة بدوام ملك الله
إلهي أنت ذو فضل ومنّ وإني ذو خطايا فأعفُ عني
وظني فيك يا رب جميل فحقق يا إلهي حسن ظني​


----------



## احمد اللول2010 (14 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (14 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يبارك فيك يا بشمهندس احمد وان شاء الله تستفيد منهم


----------



## hamadalx (16 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م. يامن خضور (16 أكتوبر 2009)

تقبل خالص شكري و احتراااامي


----------



## egy_silver (16 أكتوبر 2009)

أسمعك الله الكلمة التي تحن لها القلوب ((أدخلوها بسلام))


----------



## majdy82 (16 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككور يا غالي


----------



## light man (16 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا.........................................................................


----------



## مهندس ابو رشاد (17 أكتوبر 2009)

egy_silver قال:


> أسمعك الله الكلمة التي تحن لها القلوب ((أدخلوها بسلام))


 جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (17 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وتقبل الله صالح دعائكم


----------



## السيدعبدالمجيد (18 أكتوبر 2009)

بجد تسلم ايدك يانجم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (19 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يكرمك يا عم سيد يا احلى نجم


----------



## eng_taha_a (20 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووور على الكتب


----------



## نور محمد علي (25 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وجزاك الله خير


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (2 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## mohamed26 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*اريد المساعدة*

جديد فى مجال التكييف المركزى واطلب المساعدة

ولكم جزيل الشكر:68:


----------



## alcabon85 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (6 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم يا جماعه


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (21 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته و الصلاة و السلام على من لا نبي بعده 
نعترف بأن الزمبل الكبير هو الأب الروحي للكتب العربية في التكييف و له فضل السبق و الافادة و يستحق التكريم 
و للزملاء ال>ين يتعاملون مع كتبه أن يحرصوا على ان تكون مدخلا للفهم 
و لتلامي>ه نرجو ان يوثقوا معلومات الكتاب و ينسبوها للمصدر الام ال>ي اقتطفت منه حتي تعم الفائدة و تبعث الثقة فيمن يستخدم الكتب تلك 
اما كتب الصيانة فهي قد فتحت بيوت كثيرة بفضل المعلومات العملية الواردة بها 
مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## 000403 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## جلال عبد الستار (30 نوفمبر 2009)

تسلم ياكبير

وربنا يوفقك ويجازيك خير ان شاء الله


----------



## المهندس/محمد رأفت (2 ديسمبر 2009)

thanks a lot


----------



## muhanad mekhail (4 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على الكتب ومشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## M12 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## wael gamil sayed (24 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى العزيز


----------



## عادل 1980 (12 مايو 2010)

اللهم إرحم من قام بهذا المجهود
وإرحم من بحث عنه
وإرحم من إستعمله للخير
وإرحمنا وإرحم كل مسلم


----------



## محمد على خليفه (13 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير عن كل من إنتفع بهذا العلم


----------



## مهندالمهندس (14 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا"


----------



## عياط (19 مايو 2010)

ahmedbayoumy قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> كتب التكييف للمهندس صبرى بوليس مليئه بالمعلومات الجيده وان شاء الله الكل يستفيد منها
> الكتاب الاول : تكييف الهواء المركزي واستخدام الطاقة الشمسية في عمليات تكييف الهواء
> http://www.4shared.com/file/70290952/874fe6f0/___________106.html?s=1
> ...


بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم 
السلام عليكم يااحبتي الكرام أقدم لكم نفسي محمد من الجزائر للاني عضو جديد أتمنى من الله ومنكم ان أستفيد هذه الدروس القيمة وشكرا لكم


----------



## مشروع الحافه (1 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الطيب والمزيد مرجو


----------



## مهندس عرفان (19 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (19 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك ورزقك رزقا حلالا طيبا وجعلك عونا لإخوانك المسلمين آمييييين


----------



## حيدر مناتي (19 يونيو 2010)

اخي مهندس احمد جزاك الى خيرا


----------



## Waleed Engr (21 يونيو 2010)

لك عظيم الشكر والأمتنان
جزاك الله خير الجزاء وبارك الله لك وبارك فيك


----------



## zaki5555 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

شكررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hallowr (16 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (18 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## alheilo (19 سبتمبر 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## m3touk_85 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng - mahmoud (11 أكتوبر 2010)

تسلم ايديك


----------



## husin hadi (11 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مستريورك (11 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## عمار86 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## الناظر.R (8 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله العلى الغفار كل خير وهدانا وهداكم الله الى صراطة كل احترامى


----------



## ahmadjet (9 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الكتب القيمة
وعندي طلب هل يمكن عمل موضوع مثبت للكتب العربية واخر للاجنبية
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## مهندس ميكانيكاقوى (18 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yasser alieldin (22 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم وياريت المزيد


----------



## eng_mohamedmasoud (22 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا يا افندم جميل


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (23 نوفمبر 2010)

تقبل خالص شكري و احتراااامي


----------



## mechanic power (28 نوفمبر 2010)

جارى التحميل 
جزالك الله خيرا
والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## mohamed_king (28 نوفمبر 2010)

كيف يتم التحميل
وشكرا


----------



## mohamed_king (28 نوفمبر 2010)

أرجوا ارسال كتب عن صيانة التكييف 
وشكرا


----------



## مهندس ابو عبده (28 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## كمال تلاوي (30 يناير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## abo_renad2 (19 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## كرم الحمداني (7 مايو 2011)

thankxxxxxxx


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (8 مايو 2011)

شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (3 يونيو 2011)

سلمت وسلمت يداك ودمت زخرا لملتقاك


----------



## الأشقر الغامض (4 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزيت خير الجزاء يا اخي الكريم


----------



## الراعى2000 (13 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر فعلا كتاب قيم


----------



## حسين نداف (4 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## انس مكي (4 أكتوبر 2011)

thanx:14:


----------



## madinahssan (5 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يبارك فيك ويجازيك خير


----------



## abdelsalamn (16 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس*​


----------



## عبد الله بن ياسين (20 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد ارت كول (20 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (30 سبتمبر 2012)

بورك مسعاك ، و جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## modern_love (3 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد الكاديكي (22 مايو 2014)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## بسيوني حسن (23 مايو 2014)

ا
ي


----------



## المهندس250 (23 يونيو 2014)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------

